# qvc selling masterbuilt smoker



## jdomep (Mar 13, 2011)

was just watching qvc and the were selling masterbuilt electric smokers for $149.00 . i cant find them that cheap on the net. i dont know how much they sock you for shipping.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2011)

What model?


----------



## roller (Mar 13, 2011)

My daughter just bought one of those and she said all said and done it was real close to 200 bucks...


----------



## jdomep (Mar 13, 2011)

20070210 model


----------



## jdomep (Mar 13, 2011)

ok, i saw them at cabales for 159.00 if you have a cabales near you to save on the shipping.


----------



## tjshelton (Jun 19, 2011)

I just ordered one of these - Masterbuilt model number: 20070210 - QVC item number: K23714 - QVC price was $149.95

Shipping and taxes to Maryland was $30.81 - Your S/H may vary with shipping distance and state taxes...

When I bought this they were offering 6 easy payments.  

It was ordered on June 12th and expected delivery is June 20th (tomorrow - yay!)

I also purchased a cover ($29.98 + $5.72 s/h) and 2 bags of hickory and 2 bags of mesquite ($14.97 for each flavor + $6.72 s/h).

Had a bit knocked off shipping and handling costs because I ordered everything at once.  

*Tom...*


----------

